# Baby's visa



## rsinner

My 1.5 month old baby (born in India) would be coming over to Dubai in the next 10 days along with my wife.
She already has a resident's visa, and I want to apply for my baby's resident visa. I already have the attested certificates etc.
I just want to know if a *copy of his passport* would be enough along with all the other original documents and photographs to get an entry permit for him (with the resident visa to be stamped later). Does anyone have any experience with this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba

You will require the original passport and to quote from something I recently wrote for publication, the required items are as follows:


_You will need the following documents: original passport, original and copy birth certificate (attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs), three passport photos of the baby, original and copy of parents’ attested marriage certificate, a copy of the sponsor’s passport (usually the father) and a copy of the sponsors employment contract. You must then go to a certified typing office and have them complete the form on your behalf. Each office will have its own fees, but they are low. You must then go the residency section of the Naturalisation & Residency Department and hand in the documents. Once it has been processed the passport with the residency visa will be sent to you by courier. The fees are AED 115 for adding in the residency visa, plus a further AED 100 per year._

-


----------



## rsinner

Elphaba said:


> You will require the original passport and to quote from something I recently wrote for publication, the required items are as follows:
> 
> 
> _You will need the following documents: original passport, original and copy birth certificate (attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs), three passport photos of the baby, original and copy of parents’ attested marriage certificate, a copy of the sponsor’s passport (usually the father) and a copy of the sponsors employment contract. You must then go to a certified typing office and have them complete the form on your behalf. Each office will have its own fees, but they are low. You must then go the residency section of the Naturalisation & Residency Department and hand in the documents. Once it has been processed the passport with the residency visa will be sent to you by courier. The fees are AED 115 for adding in the residency visa, plus a further AED 100 per year._
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba. 
This is disappointing. Will probably now need to get him here on a visit visa and then convert it to a residency


----------



## Elphaba

rsinner said:


> Thanks Elphaba.
> This is disappointing. Will probably now need to get him here on a visit visa and then convert it to a residency


Speak to your company PRO. They may be able to assist.

-


----------



## rsinner

Just as an update

I received the entry permit for the baby based on the *copy of the passport*. This is of course not the final resident visa. This just allows him to be here while his resident visa is processed and stamped on the passport.

I did need all the other documents in original (birth certificate and marriage certificate - both docs attested in home country and UAE; labour contract) + copies of these documents + my passport copy and visa page copy, wife's passport copy and visa page copy (i had forgotten this and had to return the next day to bring this) + baby's passport copy and photos


----------

